# 
!   ,     .  ,   -  .      86. ? , .  86 76.   ? ,    :Dezl: .      .

----------


## mvf

**,         ?

----------


## .

*mvf*,       .         



> .  86 76.


  -      ,    .    86    :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

> mvf,


   "50 - 99" - ?    ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

99?   :Embarrassment:   :Smilie:

----------


## mvf

?..   :Embarrassment:

----------

> **,         ?


        , , ,     ..,     .      26  ,   86    :Frown:

----------

> *mvf*,       .         
>   -      ,    .    86


     86,     :Smilie:

----------


## .

26    86.        ?
*mvf*,  ,  ?       ?  ,   ,   .        .

----------

> 26    86.        ?
> *mvf*,  ,  ?       ?  ,   ,   .        .


 ,   -  .      ,     86   ,     ,    26.      26,   .     ,          :Wow:

----------


## .

**,     26   90,     86.       86,   .
     ,   .    ,     1.    1    :Frown:

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

____ ,  ,     . ,    (  )   " "? ?

----------


## Juli-buh

> ,   -  .      ,     86   ,     ,    26.      26,   .     ,


  26 (     )    ,           1 ,  26

----------


## .

,        :Wink:

----------


## Milayaluda

,    .  -   ,   .   .86.         86.  86  . .

     1,    .
    ,               .

    ,   ,     .
        (     15).
          ,   ,       .     .

  : 10 , 20 -  , 41-  , 43- , 50, 51, 60 -  , 68, 69, 70, 71, 76-  , 90,91  86.

    ,   .     20.   90 50.
    .   . 86-   .              .

----------


## Milayaluda

,   ,

----------

.
 - 26 ,  41  43 -    "",      -  " ".
 ,   06.
   86.
: 86.1.1
  - 86.1.1

----------


## Milayaluda

,        .            .           .       -   41 .  .     ?   ?

----------


## Olya-la

.
       86,      ,       ""    .       1,      ,   .
 : 01,08,10,19,26,50,51,60,68,69,70,71,75  86  .    . ,      ?      .

----------

1.  1 7,7 "".    . .   . 
2. ,   ,      (  )      .
,  , .       .
        -     ?
      (6%) -   !

----------


## .

*Olya-la*,     ,   2011 .      ,             :Smilie:

----------


## Milayaluda

, ..      , ,    .    ,    ,   0.     .    ,   .
        .   -  .   - .     . 
:
 :    20%
                               ..   2,9%
                                . .    0,2%
                                       2%
                                      1,1% 

                   :           26,2%    + 

:                          14%
                     ..   0,2%
                     = 0

                   :          14,2%  = 

 2011.       .    !

, ..  .    -     ?
.. ,     ,   .
     "".   ,    .
       ,      .

----------


## gion

, .          ?   2  : 1-   (  50 86, 51 50) , 2-   .     ,      .           2?     / 1?  ,    . ,      "   "? 
    2  ,    , ..          .

    ?
 251   
1, 14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .

  .     " ",  .       ?,       .30 .381 2  "  :   -   ,      "       ?

----------


## .

*gion*,    ,     .14 .1 .251.       .   .         .



> ?


        ,

----------


## gion

,   .

----------


## Milayaluda

1.	 .
       ,            .     . 
        ,        . (        ,  ).  . .      .     ,  .     . 

     "     ",    " "..
      ,   .          .

2.	     .  50, 51   86.       .      , , 26,    .   :
 50,51   26  -  
 10, 41    50,51  -  
 26    10,41 -    
26    70  -   .
 ..  . 26     ,   .

3.  ,    .         ,    .     ,     .

4.       .   .       ""          .
      ,   . ,   .       86,  .     20  26.       86.

----------


## .

> 50,51  26


 ,    . 26  -  ,    .          .
   86      .

----------


## gion

.

  86    "   ". 

_Milayaluda,  :
      ""          . -_  

  , 6%     ,   ?

----------


## 2010

, ,  :         . ..     .     .      ?   - . ?
 :yes:

----------


## .

.     ,     .      ?

----------


## 2010

" ...    ()-         1  ... 
     -  -    (  )?  :Wink:

----------


## Milayaluda

,   . -   .   ?

----------


## .

*Milayaluda*,          :Frown:    ,       ,        :Frown: 
   .

----------


## 2010

:
" 251. ,      
1.        :
14)   ,      .   ,    ,      (),  ()    .      ,    ,          .
     ,       ,   ( ) -      :

27)    (  )  ()  ,                     ;

2.          (       ).              ,                   ,         ()        .    -          (),  ()    .
            :

11)  (  )  ()  ,        ;"
     .  :Wink: 
, ,   :Embarrassment:

----------


## gion

, .           - ,        ? .

----------


## .

-?

----------


## gion

,  ,  .

----------


## .

?    ?

----------


## gion

.

----------


## Bee Maja

, .        ?     ,     .  ,      2010  (   ),   ,       ,            ? , . :Redface:

----------


## .



----------


## Bee Maja

,   ,       ,      .   ,     ,    ? :Hmm:

----------


## .

> ,


      .



> ,     ,    ?


           ,   .     .

----------


## gion

,    ,      ?

----------


## .

.      .

----------


## gion

.

----------


## Bee Maja

?  2  : "	 ,     ,    . " -   -   :No:

----------


## .

,       :Smilie:    .       :Frown:

----------


## Bee Maja

,    ,     :Smilie:      "    ",       ?        ,    ?

----------


## .

> ?


  -  ,    . 
    -   .

----------


## 2010

, ,      /    "   (-, )",     ,           ,    ?
,  ,      ? ?  :Frown:

----------


## .

?

----------


## brr

.   .

   .

1.          :
76 86 -      
50 76 -  
2.        ,    - 86 76
3.   - 86 26 
4.           - 86 76
5.   (  ) - 26 51

?!

----------


## .

2.    ?    
  .

----------


## brr

3.   - 86 26 

       (   ,  " "?)

----------


## brr

(76 86)  ,        (50 76),    86  . 
     : 
26 - 100 000
76 - 150 000
86 - 0  26  

    76  86 ? 76 86?!

,           :
1.  
2.       

     ?!

----------

,      ????

----------


## Kniaginia

,     ,     +  ,       .

----------



----------


## Nadeya

:  , .. " "   -     .

----------


## .



----------


## Nadeya

?
        ?
       ?
        2012.

----------


## .

.        ?




> ?


  :Embarrassment: 
   .

----------


## brr

.

         .   4 .

   ,           6%   ?

----------


## .

*brr*,  ,    ,    ?  -

----------


## brr

.

        ,  5 000 . 

        .     ?   ?

----------


## brr

> *brr*,  ,    ,    ?  -


,         :Smilie: 

 ,    - ,  .

     .

----------


## .

> ,  5 000 . 
> 
>         .


 10 ,  50.   .
         ,

----------


## brr

> 10 ,  50.   .
>          ,


   76?
     ,    ?

    ,                .   ...    ,       ?!

----------


## .

> 76?


,        




> ,                .   ?


    .251 ,       .              -        ,     .    
        ,       ,

----------

!           6%.   ,  .     .
     2011       ,   ,             .        ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

.

    ,           30       30,       .    :

1.                 .  :        ?
2.         ?     ?
   !    :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

,  .    
1.     ?      
2.   86 ,       ?

----------

.  !      .              30       30,         29      30     ?         .   :Embarrassment:

----------

?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> 29      30     ?


.     ,      30

----------

,       30,      29,  1 ,    ?               6 % ?

----------

.
    30,    31   ?

----------


## .

> 29,


      29,          30?

----------

30,   ,         29,       29

----------


## .

29,

----------

,         .   100%    30,         29,   ,             100% ,       ,           ,       30 (       )      .     ?

----------


## jam63

! , , -    ?         -     .  .

----------


## brr

.
  .

1 .
-       ,  - 86 60
-   60 51

     26     .
   -  .
     26  ?

2 .
        1,9 ,    .   :       1,9 (  ,   );   ;   26 ,  ?

----------


## .

60 -  ?      ,  76
    .

----------


## brr

> 60 -  ?      ,  76
>     .


,   ,     ,  ,   .

   ,       26 . 
    86.      26 . ?

----------


## .

?     .

----------


## brr

,     . 
    ,       -  .       86 .

  :

  - 1000 .
  - 800 .
  - 100 .

 100 .      .     , .   - .

  , ,      ?

----------


## .

*brr*,      ,    .      26 .      86

----------


## brr

.

          : 
1.  
2.  


1.     -  26     
2.   ?     ,     26 .     ?

  - " "

----------


## brr

,   :Frown: 

  86  ,    26    .     26   .

----------


## brr

> .        ?


   1

      " - "
   " .. ,     "

,      :
4.  -  - 100.
5.  .. ,      - 0 .

----------


## .

*brr*,    5 .      7-

----------


## brr

:Frown: 

 ,  2.0 (2.0.30.8) 
    7 ,     

    ?

----------


## .

*brr*,  1     .   7-

----------


## brr

*.*,  ,   .

   (7 )


 5

----------


## .

1

----------


## brr

2.  ,     ,    .

    .
    ,     ?

----------


## .

-  .

----------


## brr



----------


## G

!   ,   ,   ,  ,         ?

----------


## Kniaginia

, ,          -  7.       ,       86 . ,           .        ,   , .  8 . belskaija@mail.ru

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,  ,  " 31  2012        ,    402-         ,   ,  ,  ." 
     ,            ?           , ..        /   .

----------


## .

.

----------


## Bee_Maja

*.*,    .   ,  1    ,      ,     " ",   ,      86,         "  ",       , ..      ,         51,    86,   ,  ?

----------


## .



----------


## Bee_Maja

,    .   ,       -    (     -)    ,    ?

----------


## .

07  
  ,

----------


## Bee_Maja

!

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,    ,         ,        1           ?

----------


## Militina

,    ,      ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,    ,      ?


,   ,        ,   .

----------


## brr

. ,    .

    ,    (    ). 
     ,   .   ,  6 .

          ,   "",   ""?

----------


## .

, ,  .      ,    .  ,  58 ,  ,  76

----------


## brr

> , ,  .      ,    .  ,  58 ,  ,  76


.      76.09.1 - .6   ?      ?

----------


## brr

, .   ?

     ,   -  ? ?

----------


## .

,     
  , .    ,  ,

----------


## brr

?   .    ,         .

  .          . 
      .

----------


## .

> ?


.     ,      . 
       ( 4 . )

----------


## brr

?

,   20 000  3 .  ?

----------


## .

.  ,  212

----------


## Bee_Maja

, ,  07      ?   ,     ,       ,     07  ?

----------


## .

> ,


    .        ,

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .        ,


     ,     ,   ,  -      ,   ,         07     .         ?  ,   -   :Smilie:

----------


## .

07      .     .         ,   
    .       ,   .
, ,                 . .289  +

----------


## Bee_Maja

> 07      .     .         ,   
>     .       ,   .
> , ,                 . .289  +


 .    -   , ? ,     ? ,  .          , -  ,        52       ..

----------


## Bee_Maja

,    ,        07,         ,     , :" ,       ,  ,  ."    ,   ,      , ..     ,     ,           "  ",   ,       "",       03.  ,  **       ,         ..?

----------


## .

> ,


..     ?  :Embarrassment: 




> ,         ,


     .    .       ,    ? ?  ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ..     ? 
> 
>      .    .       ,    ? ?  ?


  :Smilie:  ,   -        :Smilie:     ,    ,     \  - ?    ,         ,     ...  , ,       ...

----------


## .

> ,   -


     .




> ,         ,


  ,     ? ?   .     ,   .2 .251 .   .         .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .
> 
>   ,     ? ?   .     ,   .2 .251 .   .         .


 ,     ,      ? 31.12?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .
> 
>   ,     ? ?   .     ,   .2 .251 .   .         .


 , ,  .2 .251 : "**  **:
1)             (, ), **,         , -   ,    :Smilie:    ,   ?   - ,       ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


  .   ,  -?  ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .   ,  -?  ?


 ,   , ,  -   ...   ,      ?    ,     : , , ...

----------


## .

> ,     ,      ? 31.12?


    .   



> * 2  5  3  * ,        11  1995 . N 135- "     " (   , 1995, N 33, . 3340; 2002, N 12, . 1093; N 30, . 3029; 2003, N 27, . 2708; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2007, N 1, . 39; 2009, N 1, . 17; 2010, N 52, . 6998; 2014, N 19, . 2308), ** **      ,    *   ,*   ,       1  251 ,     .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .


 , -    ,   2    ,  -   ,   ,        3  4    . ,        6,        ,      6 ,               ?

----------


## .

> 


.

----------


## 88

! , , .    :
50 - 86.02 -  
51 - 86.02 -     
10 - 60 -  
26 - 10 -  
26 - 70 -  
86.02 - 26 -   ( )
        ?

----------


## mmka

60 - 50, 51 -  
10 - 60 -

----------


## Lightright

> , -    ,   2    ,  -   ,   ,        3  4    . ,        6,        ,      6 ,               ?


   ,        ,  ,    .     ""     ,    .

----------


## .

> ,        ,


 ?     ?       ?      ""?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,        ,  ,    .     ""     ,    .


          ,  ,       (    ),       ,  .        ,     .      ,      , ,   ,       ,        :Wow:

----------


## ZoyaD

,  .       1 .   1  8.3.     .      .     .86.2 <  >.    1  7  < >  (   ,   ).    ,     ,    .    -  .86  ?      )

----------


## .

? Ÿ   ,       ,

----------


## ZoyaD

1 7,    ,     IT.   SAP,   .     1 8.3,   ,   .        ?     ?    - ?    .

----------


## .

.       1

----------


## ZoyaD

?     ?

----------


## ZoyaD

.          ?         ?

----------


## 88

> ,  .       1 .   1  8.3.     .      .     .86.2 <  >.    1  7  < >  (   ,   ).    ,     ,    .    -  .86  ?      )


  ,         ?        ?  ?         .      ,        ,    . 

      .   ,   . -       ?

----------


## 88

> 1 7,    ,     IT.   SAP,   .     1 8.3,   ,   .        ?     ?    - ?    .


    8.3      . -      .

----------


## Dump

.     -  , ,  ,   1,    ,    .    1   -       .         - ,      .

----------


## ZoyaD

,     1 8.3     1 7     (   ) .    ))))

----------


## .

1     1

----------


## brr

.    .

   :

1.  ,      .       ?         ?

2.     , , 10-50 ..          %,       (  )    ,  .      .      ?

----------


## .

1.     .  .        ""     (     )
2.   .

----------


## brr

1. ,     ,         10+ ? 

2.          ?             ?     ()    ?

----------


## .

1.      40 . ? ,      ,         ().
2. ,    .          ,        .
        . 212

----------


## brr

,  40 .    10 .      . 
  .    6  .
    40     ,     ?

       , 38  .
  10.           26 .
  ,  "  "    ?

----------


## .

*brr*,     . 



> 26 .


   .     ,     .

----------


## ZoyaD

!      2015  1 8.3.  ,    .     ,     ,       . ?   ?  .

----------


## ZoyaD

1      .         .

----------


## !

, !   2015   .     ,     . (     ).
 -  ,    ,   .    ? - -   ?!

----------


## Bee_Maja

> !      2015  1 8.3.  ,    .     ,     ,       . ?   ?  .


 ,    ( -)        2 :   ,    .  .     ,    ( ).

----------


## Bee_Maja

> , !   2015   .     ,     . (     ).
>  -  ,    ,   .    ? - -   ?!


       ,         2015   2016.   ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> , !   2015   .     ,     . (     ).
>  -  ,    ,   .    ? - -   ?!


 (   06.12.2011 N 402-   ):
 15.  ,  
1.     ()  ( )    -  1   31  ,    ,     .

3. , ** ,    , *  30* ,    ,      , *      31   ,      , .*

----------


## !

> (   06.12.2011 N 402-   ):
>  15.  ,  
> 1.     ()  ( )    -  1   31  ,    ,     .
> 
> 3. , ** ,    , *  30* ,    ,      , *      31   ,      , .*


  !
  , !      -   ?    ,  ,   .

----------


## !

> ,         2015   2016.   ?


 , !
   ,    ,    :Smilie:

----------


## Bee_Maja

,    ?     ,   .        ,   ,    ,          "        25%",       ,    ,        -  ,  -     ...    ,         ?   ,    - ,       ..    2013.   -    .        ?   ,        10  15 ,     20 .    :   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

*Bee_Maja*,   .          ,  ,   
      .   ,   .       ?
   ,  .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> *Bee_Maja*,   .          ,  ,   
>       .   ,   .       ?
>    ,  .


,   ,       ,  -   -...  ,  .

----------


## Bee_Maja

,   ,          ? -       ..  -2...
  "  ":
"      ,        (   ,  ,  ,   )   ,     ,      ,    ,   31.1   ."
 31.1    :
"9) ** , , , , , ,     , *   ,  - * ,        ,   ** ;

----------


## .

> ?


    .     ,

----------


## Lightright

Bee_Maja,       .   6      ? 1-, -11 , -4  ?
    ,    .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .     ,


, , ,   ,            .




> Bee_Maja,       .   6      ? 1-, -11 , -4  ?
>     ,    .


,  -  . , ,    ,   -,    ,     ...

----------


## Lightright

.     ?

----------


## Bee_Maja

> .     ?

----------


## Lightright

?              -.

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ?              -.


     ,      1-, -11 , -4  ,     ,    :"  ",   ,     ,       ...  ,      ,          - ,  ,     :" ,   - "... ,  ...

----------


## Lightright

,  ,    .

----------


## Bee_Maja

> ,  ,    .


    ?   ,     ?           .      ,          ,    - ,       -  70 ,    ,      ...

----------


## Lightright

-    -        .               .        30  70 .     .

----------

!     .  1.8.3.  .     26   ( )  86.   ? (     ).               ?

----------


## .

! , ,           ?      ,  0710098    . ,   ,  0710096,        ?    :Frown:

----------


## .

> 0710098


  .  ,         0710096.  -   .      .      .  ,

----------

1,2,6

----------


## .

.

----------

- ,      ?  15%

----------


## saigak

> - ,      ?  15%


   , ,   ....   .

----------

"  "  ?

----------

... -      ?  , , - ...

----------


## saigak

> "  "  ?


      ,  ... ,    ...

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Bee_Maja

> !     .  1.8.3.  .     26   ( )  86.   ? (     ).               ?


     ,  ,     :Smilie:  ,    ,     ,       ,   -   (          ,       ,   ).

----------

,  !  : 1)         .    ?  2)            ,             ? 3)         ()   ,   ..                  ,            ?   .

----------

> ,  ,     ,    ,     ,       ,   -   (          ,       ,   ).


 !

, ,    ,      (86 26)  ?
-     1    ?
          ?
      26   (26 06 )?

----------


## !

!  -  ,   ?     ?  -     ?

----------

